
Harvard to Sanction Final Clubs, Greek Organizations - robbiemitchell
http://www.thecrimson.com/article/2016/5/6/college-sanctions-clubs-greeklife/
======
robbiemitchell
The lede: "Starting with Harvard’s Class of 2021, undergraduate members of
unrecognized single-gender social organizations will be banned from holding
athletic team captaincies and leadership positions in all recognized student
groups. They will also be ineligible for College endorsement for top
fellowships like the Rhodes and Marshall scholarships."

